# More AMZNPS Smoked Cheeses



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2012)

Making a trip in June up to PA to list the house with USAA.

Getting some cheese ready for my neighbor.

Yeah i know. Smokes better with the wrappers off. Muuuaaahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













Using my AMZNPS with apple pellets.







No heat to the smoker, just whats in the AMZNPS, vent full open.


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2012)

Great job Rick


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great job Rick


Thanks

My mom asked yesterday when i will be coming back to Calif. I said just to visit


----------



## sound1 (May 23, 2012)

Looking good, but I don't think you have the quantity quite correct on that swiss...Need to add more, much much more


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> Looking good, but I don't think you have the quantity quite correct on that swiss...Need to add more, much much more


My fridge is already with 45 lbs of smoked cheese...YIKES


----------



## jrod62 (May 23, 2012)

Looks good. 
I have some that will be ready June 1.
ran out of summer sausage few weeks ago.
New to get some made before June 1  :yahoo:


----------



## africanmeat (May 23, 2012)

Looks great Rick. i need to fined if any left in the end of the frigid


----------



## smokinhusker (May 23, 2012)

What a lucky neighbor!!!! Anyway, looking good as usual.

I get asked all the time from the kids when I'm coming back to OH/PA/WVA area...not too darn soon!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2012)

Time for vac sealing and wait time which i doubt he will wait.


----------



## baja traveler (May 23, 2012)

Looks awesome! Last night I grated up some Pepper Jack I did  three weeks ago and put it on my tacos. Best tacos I ever made!


----------

